# Players always wanted Parma, Ohio



## mccandlessm (Jul 14, 2005)

We play one day a week, right now on Tuesdays from 6:00PM to 9:00PM. We are playing GURPS Star Wars for 2-3 months then we are playing AD&D 2nd edition. We play a new campaign when we agree on a change. We welcome new games and players. We play D20 (AD&D), GURPS and will try new games. Drop me a line


----------



## rws (Jul 30, 2005)

*Downtown Cleveland*

I'm interested in finding a D&D group.  However I live downtown and have no car (only public transportation).  Haven't played since college in 1986, however have played CRPG's like Baldur's Gate over the years.

Any possibilities of a downtown group getting together weekly?


----------

